# welches dvi-kabel?



## marcy2002 (27. April 2011)

ich will mir heute den BenQ G2420HDBL bestellen, allerdings weiß ich noch nich was fürn dvi-kabel ich mir holen soll.
brauch ich n etwas teueres oder reicht da n billiges?

liebe grüße marcy2002


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. April 2011)

DVI liefert dir ein digitales Bildsignal, sprich entweder kommt die Information beim Empfänger an oder eben nicht. Über die Wahl zwischen teurem/gutem und billigem/"schlechtem" Kabel musst dir da erst frühstens ab 5m Kabellänge Gedanken machen.

Edit: Wird denn keins mitgeliefert? Bei mir war bisher immer eins dabei^^


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

Natürlich ist da eins dabei, da brauchst du nichts dazu kaufen.


----------



## marcy2002 (27. April 2011)

laut amazon und kritiken ist nur ein vga-kabel dabei


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. April 2011)

Naja gut dann wirds wohl so sein, aber auch dreist irgendwie


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen aber ich überprüfe das jetzt gleich mal!


----------



## Maxanier (27. April 2011)

Bei Amazon ist im Lieferumfang aber nur ein VGA Kabel enthalten, weiß zwar nicht wo du bestellt hast, sollte aber überall gleich sein. Kannst aber auch erst mal abwarten.
Wenn du die eins kaufen musst, würde ich vielleicht nicht das billigste nehmen, das teuerste muss es auf jeden Fall nicht sein, sollte am besten ein DVI-I Double Link Kabel sein.

Edit: hat ja schon wer anders gesagt, ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen, kann's auf jeden Fall bestätigen


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. April 2011)

Naja *Dual* Link ist für Full HD eigentlich oversized. Wenn es den Preis aber nicht unnötig in die Höhe treibt, warum nicht. Und DVI-I würde ich nicht kaufen, laut Amazon hat der Bildschirm nen DVI-*D* Port.


----------



## Maxanier (27. April 2011)

So viel teurer ist es nicht und vielleicht kann man es irgendwann mal
gebrauchen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. April 2011)

Tatsächlich ist nur ein VGA Kabel dabei, das ist aber nicht mehr zeitgemäß! Ja ein Dual-Link DVI Kabel brauchst du nur wenn du ein 120Hz Monitor hast! Die sind aber meist auch nicht teurer weshalb ich auch zu einem greifen würde.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. April 2011)

Mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen, dass die Preise recht niedrig sind, da gehts ja schon bei 5€ im Marketplace und etwa 10€ bei Amazon los. Also Dual Link DVI-D Kabel gekauft und los gehts


----------



## Maxanier (27. April 2011)

euMelBeumel schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist auch gerade aufgefallen, dass die Preise recht niedrig sind, da gehts ja schon bei 5€ im Marketplace und etwa 10€ bei Amazon los. Also Dual Link DVI-D Kabel gekauft und los gehts



Oder DVI - I kann man im Falle eines Falles viefältiger nutzen. Solange es nicht viel mehr kostet.


----------



## euMelBeumel (27. April 2011)

DVI-I Kabel passen aber nicht in DVI-D Buchsen. DVI-I braucht doch heutzutage keiner (außer man will nen VGA-Monitor betreiben) mehr.


----------



## Maxanier (28. April 2011)

Sorry nehme meine Empfehlung zurück, wusste nicht das die nicht in die DVI-D Buchsen passen, ansonsten wäre es vielleicht mal praktisch, wenn man zufälligerweise mal ein VGA Monitor benutzen will, aber kein anderes Kabel hat  kann ja mal vorkommen


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. April 2011)

Klar kein Problem, das Dumme ist halt, dass sie augenscheinlich ja fast passen, aber eben nur fast^^ DVI-I ist eigentlich das beste Kabel (da Allrounder), aber wie gesagt würde nicht in den hier verlinkten Monitor passen.


----------



## Maxanier (28. April 2011)

Ja hab auch nochmal nachgeschaut, ich weiß nicht ob es stimmt aber zumindestens gefühltkommt DVI I häufiger vor!? Meine Monitore haben auf jeden Fall alle DVI-I.


----------



## euMelBeumel (28. April 2011)

Also meine haben alle DVI-D, sind aber dreimal die gleichen  Dachte auch immer DVI-I käme öfter vor, bis ich dann merkte dass mein DVI-I Kabel nicht passen wollte


----------

